# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2007)

:hugsquish:*Thank you, JadeIcing, for posting the TODAY ON RO for Christmas! And Thanks to BUNFATHER for also posting one but deleting it when there were two at the same time!!! Talk about being ON THE JOB!* 

I really hopeeveryone had a wonderful Christmas Day and that you were given lovely gifts. Most of all I hope you enjoyed time with friends and family and of course your furry and feathered ones!


[align=center]




[/align]

[align=left]*We want to know!!!* Post your list, best and worst and Check out what other RO members got for Christmas in this thread, and specifically bunny gifts in this one. [/align]
Leafâs mom gave her a special present. One of the puppies from the former foster family she has. Former fosters????






[align=center][/align]

[align=left]*Keep your fingers, toes, and eyes crossed that Rory is only beginning a molt thatâs causing him to scratch his ears. SnowyShiloh is leaving for a month and hopes itâs nothing more! Hereâs the whole story.*[/align]
[align=center]:nurse::nurse::nurse:
[/align]
[align=left]*CECALS!!!* Two members posted threads about excess cecals yesterday! Any help appreciatedâ¦.. Maherwomanâs Cuddles and Fused Brainâs little buck seems to be getting excited or something? [/align]


----------

